# A smart list photo app...



## lispic (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

If you are using facebook to share or connect with your friends photos  then you may want to have a look at this, otherwise this might not be  suitable for you.

I created a small app called lisPic.com

I started off from the main idea that music like photos resides in  albums. But more than that, music albums can be found in a playlist. So  then why can't we have photos in a similar playlist? An intelligent one.
So here is what it does:

you click "Create a new list", select which of your friends photos should appear in that list.
add some keywords, I tend to add keywords like "Paris, London,  summer, beach, birthday". Now this list will grab only photos containing  those keywords, either in their location, caption, album description,  comments...
Save your list and see the results, or edit your list until it gets you what you want...
By default there are a few lists created. You can create as many lists as you like.

What permissions we require from you when you authorize the app:

view your friends - this never gets stored on our server
view friends photos - never gets stored, it always comes directly from facebook, which makes it slow sometimes...
view pages that you like - never gets stored
publish on your wall - this gets triggered only when you click the publish button on the app
now we do store the lists that you create.
I appreciate any positive or negative feedback.

If you are interested go to:
lisPic - and it will ask you to login with facebook and authorize the app.


----------

